# Bailee's Breeder



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When i went looking for my first tiel i found a breeder nearby but sadly at the time she had no babies, and that's what i wanted. Instead i went to a small pet shop just outside of canberra. When i decided to get a second though we phoned the breeder again and this time when we visited they had all these babies in the brooder and in various nest boxes. When i was there she pulled a 2 week cinnie pied baby who we put a deposit on and named Bailee.  

While i was there i looked around all her aviaries. A few had tiels in them and there were some other species as well. It was all really well kept and i was impressed. One day it would be great to have a set up like hers and her husbands and breed tiels. It's really nice to see a breeder who cares about her birds, babies and customers. I got some photos of Bailee's parents when i was there which i thought i would share, they were a really nice pair:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

How gorgeous Bea!

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would love to have the money to keep a bunch of them too..many later (I'm still young). Bailee's parents are adorable! I would love one like them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee's parents are gorgeous you lucky to have those photos Bea, I agree it is nice when you can find a good breeder who cares


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Its great to have actual breeders. We have none. I was lucky to find someone who breed there birds and decided to hand raise them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Its great to have actual breeders. We have none. I was lucky to find someone who breed there birds and decided to hand raise them.


even around where I am its hard to find good breeders, there doesn't seem to be to many around I wonder why there such great birds


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

There are actually no cockatiel breeders here. its hard to find a breeder of anything there. i belive ther eis a budgie breeder about 3 -4 hours away from me though.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww that's such a cute pair.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww cute pair and nice colours too!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was in contact with Bailee's breeder about a week ago as i'm looking to buy a few budgies, and i mentioned that Bailee's an absolute joy to own and that he's absolutely thriving. She still remembered him, and said she knew he would do well with me.  I thought that was really great that she actually remembered him!!


----------

